# help. venison snack sticks



## illmakeufamous (Apr 2, 2014)

I bought the lem snack stick kit a while back amd have made 2 batches. I pulled the it of my smoker at at least 152* IT. Both batches were 5lb batches 20% pork fat. Both batches have made my stomach cramp. Not unbearable but more annoying than anything and I cant figure out what the deal is. Any ideas? Anyone else experience this? Could it be the seasoning or cure? Btw I have eaten venison for a major part of my life and have had summer sausage and have never experienced this.  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## grabber (Apr 2, 2014)

Did you use Cure #1.  Without that, smoking them makes a perfect environment for botulism.


----------



## illmakeufamous (Apr 2, 2014)

I used whatever pack of cure that what included in the packet

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## grabber (Apr 2, 2014)

Check ingredients.  I use the jerky recipe from Rytek Kutas book but put them in stick form.
[h1]Jerky recipe[/h1]
_5 lbs venison-ground or 90/10% lean ground beef        _

_1 tbsp+2 tsp salt     _

_1+2/3 tsp __Prague__ Powder No. 1- aka cure #1_

_1+2/3 tsp onion powder_

_1+2/3 tsp garlic powder_

_1+2/3 tsp ground black pepper_

_1/3cup soy sauce_

_½ cup Worcestershire sauce_

_1 tsp liquid smoke_

_1` tbsp of spicy Cajun seasoning, if you want more heat, that’s what I use._

*Mix and marinate for 2 or 3 days refrigerated.*

*Mix at least once a day *

 You can also use it for jerky with a jerky shooter.


----------



## sb59 (Apr 2, 2014)

illmakeufamous said:


> I bought the lem snack stick kit a while back amd have made 2 batches. I pulled the it of my smoker at at least 152* IT. Both batches were 5lb batches 20% pork fat. Both batches have made my stomach cramp. Not unbearable but more annoying than anything and I cant figure out what the deal is. Any ideas? Anyone else experience this? Could it be the seasoning or cure? Btw I have eaten venison for a major part of my life and have had summer sausage and have never experienced this. Thanks for any suggestions.


Could be almost anything! Without medical tests for food poisoning everything is just a guess. Don't know how well the deer was cleaned, butchered,and refrigerated. Same for the pork fat, don't know what was ground up. Don't know how clean or cool the work space when you made the sticks, etc. That's why I do all the processing myself, so I know there are no shortcuts taken or less then perfect meat cuts going into my food! Also, you didn't eat the whole 5lbs at once, did you? Sure to give you a tummy ache!


----------



## boykjo (Apr 2, 2014)

First off Stop eating it. I doubt its the seasoning. Cramping and or stomach pain is a sign of food poisoning. your body is reacting. You should take processed ground meat to an internal temp to 160 according to the usda  http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...preparation/sausages-and-food-safety/CT_Index

My 2 cents


----------



## illmakeufamous (Apr 2, 2014)

No I just ate a few sticks and a few ours later it  started. I seem to be the only one that has eaten them with this problem. The deer was butchered by me and have butchered quite a few deer, its not the deer bc I have eaten steaks without an issue. I have it down to the seasoning or the fat.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 2, 2014)

Is there wheat-gluten, (or flour of any kind), or soy, or corn, in any of that?

If so, I would believe that's your answer, but perhaps you're talking about "pure meat" with none of it whatsoever - not even a spec of cereal or flour of any kind - and so ignore my sentiments if that's the case. 

Those culprits wreak havoc with many however - even with dogs/pets - dietarily, and therefore I mention them.

Cheers and here's to feeling wonderfully and enjoying your food etc..!!! - Leah


----------



## grabber (Apr 2, 2014)

Have to agree with Boyjko.  Without professional analysis, it could not even be related to the sausage sticks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2014)

I too would have to agree with Joe "Boykjo", I doubt it was the cure.

Also, I know most guys take their sausage to 152*. I always go to at least 160*.

Bear


----------



## illmakeufamous (Apr 2, 2014)

That is true, it may not be the sticks but every time I ate some it happened so all finger point to the sticks. And if its not thw seasoning it has to be the fat bc I have eatin steaks from the same deer on grill and fryer with no problems. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## boykjo (Apr 2, 2014)

Eating whole meat is different. You can introduced bacteria while processing the meat into sticks or have a small piece of contaminated meat and mix it in while grinding.....


----------



## twisted minds (Aug 10, 2014)

If others have eaten without illness, it most likely is not the fat but something in the seasoning that you are having a reaction to.  Which LEM kit did you use?  Check the ingredients and you may find you are having an aversion to one of the spices.  My wife has just recently (last couple of years) developed an aversion to anything with cinnamon.  Actually pretty common to develop allergic reactions as we age to things that never bother us before.  I know quite a few people that no longer can consume morel mushrooms (poor bastards) due to this phenomenon.  Get yourself some cure #1 or Morton's tender quick and you will be able to spice your sausages to your own personal preferences (better taste and more satisfying process IMO).


----------

